# The Beatles: Get Back



## patrick76 (Nov 27, 2021)

I just finished watching The Beatles: Get Back documentary on Disney+ by Peter Jackson and I enjoyed it quite a bit. Due to its length however, I'm wondering what others' opinions of the documentary are. It seems it may be too much for a casual observer. 

Regardless, I thought it was interesting to watch them write songs. Their interactions with each other - from humorous, goofy stuff old friends might do with one another, to the tension and disagreements they had were also interesting to watch. It is also bittersweet in that it's great to see this old footage, but also quite sad to see so many of the people in it are gone. Not having been alive back then, I'm happy that this documentary was made and that we have a chance to see it. A truly great time for music.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2021)

It’s a niche film. I think you really have to be a fan to appreciate it. I’m a Beatles fanatic so watching it was like being a pig in shit.😂


----------



## PeterN (Nov 28, 2021)

easyrider said:


> It’s a niche film. I think you really have to be a fan to appreciate it. I’m a Beatles fanatic so watching it was like being a pig in shit.😂


Chronic Beatles fan here too (although it has settled down from earlier years). Seen the trailer, and it looks very intriguing (for the Beatles fan). I dont think we have it for rent in Europe yet. Read a review that says it brings* another side *to John and Paul, who were not "fighting all the time", and that this is a myth. Disney deserves credit for that. Should have understood that earlier.

I love the Dylan doc by Pennebaker too, but - similarly - you must be a Dylan fan to enjoy it fully . No-fans think the guy is a jerk (of course not).


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 28, 2021)

Paul McCartney starts strumming chords. Starts humming a random melody. Alters it a bit as he goes. Locks into a groove. "Get Back" comes out, lyrics and all.

Sheesh.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 28, 2021)

In "Lennon Remembers", the 1971 book of Jann Wenner's exhaustive interview with John, Lennon describes the Let It Be sessions with tremendous contempt, saying he pretty much hated all of it, and also put forth a scathing indictment of Paul as being a control freak and a "square".

In hindsight, especially now that we're getting to view new footage from those sessions, it makes one wonder if John was simply lashing out and exaggerating the bad stuff, perhaps because he was still raw from the band's acrimonious breakup and legal hassles.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 28, 2021)

I watched all 3 parts now…and it certainly destroys the myth that the Let it be sessions were hell….

The music always won in the end.


----------



## darkogav (Nov 28, 2021)

Is it as long as his Lord of the Rings films? I think I walked out on two of them.


----------



## zwhita (Nov 28, 2021)

My favorite part was when Billy Preston first joins in and they play 'Ive got a feeling'. You can see it just clicks with everyone and after all those rehearsals, a complete song finally emerges live.


----------



## ka00 (Nov 28, 2021)

I love when Paul is talking to the clapper/loader guy, and talking about how all music had or could happen on the keys of that piano. And then he says “Unless you stop yourself, there’s no stopping yourself.”


----------



## SkyPirate (Dec 2, 2021)

Life long Beatles fan.

I've been joking Let It Be was the first unscripted reality TV show.

I was just re-reading the forward of Kenneth Womack's 'Solid State: The Story of Abbey Road and the End of the Beatles' last night. The forward is by Abbey Road tape operator Alan Parsons.

Here are few quotes:
"The basement sessions had mostly been a series of disastrous recordings--and play backs to long faces."

Roof top concert:
"I will never forget that day, although I had a bittersweet feeling that I was watching the last-ever performance of the Fab Four."

Alan Parsons, on the left, to the right of the cameraman, in the orange shirt.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Dec 2, 2021)

Huge Beatle fan. They kind of feel like family. I've even had dreams about them. They're the reason I do music.

But in recent years, I've moved on to other things and haven't paid much attention. Listening to their music can bring up old, sometimes uncomfortable emotions. Not sure why, exactly.

I plan to watch Get Back and look forward to it. I've watched a lot of interviews about the new film. I'm sure it will change my perception of the Let it Be sessions, which seemed kind of dismal. It felt like I was watching a slow-motion divorce. 

Let it Be is probably my least favorite Beatle album. I would have preferred to see an in-depth documentary about another album, maybe something produced by George Martin. But I'll take what history gives.


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 2, 2021)

3DC said:


> Side note or tinny suggestion for those interested in this type of documentaries.
> The True History Of The Traveling Wilburys Documentary



I was around 14 when Traveling Wilburys came out. I understood it was a "super-group" and I knew who George Harrison and Dylan were, and Tom Petty from his 80s hits, etc. But I didn't realize how mind-blowing the group must have been for people older than me. I didn't realize how SUPER it really must have been for folks from the 60s and 70s.


----------



## darkogav (Dec 2, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> I was around 14 when Traveling Wilburys came out. I understood it was a "super-group" and I knew who George Harrison and Dylan were, and Tom Petty from his 80s hits, etc. But I didn't realize how mind-blowing the group must have been for people older than me. I didn't realize how SUPER it really must have been for folks from the 60s and 70s.


there was a really great article on SOS on the Richard Dodd and the stuff he did in the late 80s and 90s with George harrison, Petty, and Lynne and that entire Lynne ELO/Beatles sound they revamped. Great records.






__





Classic Tracks: Tom Petty 'Learning To Fly'


While Tom Petty and Jeff Lynne’s writing partnership was certainly successful, it was the partnership between Jeff Lynne and engineer Richard Dodd that gave the records their distinctive sparkle.




www.soundonsound.com


----------



## Rossy (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm from Liverpool and born in 1966 so I was too young to remember anything about them breaking up. I started drumming at 11 and so because of Ringo's mostly straight eighth beats, I, and other drumming friends, learned our chops by listening to his drumming (later I heard Rush and everything changed after that) most of us scoucers are very musically proud of the Beatles and this documentary was a great insight to how they worked, it's long in length but I am certain it is edited as they surely spent over 6 hours in the studio so who knows what potentially could have been left on the cutting room floor? which could lead to John's comments being true in some instances. I really enjoyed it and will be watching it again. It certainly was great to see them all having so much fun and when it came together, it was truly magical (although Ringo didn't seem to say a lot through the whole film)


----------



## easyrider (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## LamaRose (Dec 2, 2021)

Loved Anthology... watched _it_ several times. No doubt, I'll dig this as well. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Rossy (Dec 2, 2021)

easyrider said:


>



I am a great fan of Peter Jackson so it was interesting to hear his opinion on how he approached it. What's interesting are some of the facts he stated:

4 years to make it
60 hours of footage
150 hours of audio
First cut was 18 hours long

Obviously he has had to make some creative choices and it was a little strange to hear him say "when I was looking at the out takes for the first time, if they lived up to the notorious reputation of the Beatles breaking up and it being a horrible time for them and they were depressing, I don't think I would have made the film, I would have said sorry, get someone else" but he also said "Not in a million years I would have said no"

I personally find it difficult to believe, and after being in many bands, that this is a complete true representation of that time in their careers, no doubt they were all mates as you can see, but they were all individuals and head strong when it comes to what they want (as most musicians are) I'm not trying to dump on them, I'm just saying it seems a little calm to me and the main thing to take away from this is, they did break up not long after this (although they did make the White album after this I believe)

Great documentary though.


----------



## PeterN (Dec 2, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> Huge Beatle fan. They kind of feel like family. I've even had dreams about them. They're the reason I do music.
> 
> But in recent years, I've moved on to other things and haven't paid much attention. Listening to their music can bring up old, sometimes uncomfortable emotions. Not sure why, exactly.



Can to some degree relate to this. And.also, about those strange emotions, some of them were always there. Like Elanor Rigby or Long and Winding Road etc. Some nostalgia with a tragic flavor. But now its doubled - and not always cathartic.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 2, 2021)

Rossy said:


> I am a great fan of Peter Jackson so it was interesting to hear his opinion on how he approached it. What's interesting are some of the facts he stated:
> 
> 4 years to make it
> 60 hours of footage
> ...


The White Album was before. I can’t believe you commented and yet don’t know this fundamental fact ?


----------



## Kony (Dec 2, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> Let it Be is probably my least favorite Beatle album. I would have preferred to see an in-depth documentary about another album, maybe something produced by George Martin. But I'll take what history gives.


Same here, but am glad they did some Abbey Rd tunes on these sessions. Was nice to see Mal Evans (I think?) doing the anvil hits on Maxwell's Silver Hammer and the fun they were having doing that session.


----------



## Kony (Dec 2, 2021)

They recorded Abbey Rd after these sessions - they released them in reverse order.


----------



## SkyPirate (Dec 3, 2021)

Haven't seen it yet, but saw of snippet of Paul playing George's Telecaster, flipped and Billy Preston playing the Fender six string bass on _Old Brown Shoe_. I've often wondered how playing a guitar flipped like that could influence lead styles.

Oh, and John helping move a Leslie speaker!


----------



## timprebble (Dec 5, 2021)

FWIW Tom from MusicThing wrote this after seeing it:

10 lessons in productivity and brainstorming from The Beatles


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 5, 2021)

As a blasphemous non-fan, it’s an interesting look into their process. It makes me bitter that modern artists get criticized for not being as good as the Beatles, while never ever having the budget or time to rent out a studio for weeks to just work on the songs. Wouldn’t everyone be better if they had the luxury (which they earned) to slowly perfect your music before it gets released instead of having a record label tell you to put out a record on precise schedule for conceptual optimal promotional schedule that never pans out.

The Beatles were great, and it’s almost impossible for anyone to have the luxury to try and be as great as them in the modern market.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 6, 2021)

3DC said:


> There is also the other side of this coin. While extremely popular The Beatles didn't get anything for free. They had to pay for everything and in those days equipment and studio services was extremely expensive.
> 
> These days you do something stupid on YT on companies throw products at you for marketing reasons.
> 
> You are also forgetting years and years of club gigs Beatles did before they were ever famous. To get a better insight on how they came to be famous in the first place I would suggest McCartney 3,2,1 miniseries. Once you see this you can see it was way more difficult to become famous for them in that era then it is for us now.


I have no issues with how they became famous. Thats nothing but hard work and craftsmanship. The problem is still that this age doesn’t make it easier at all. Sure you can be seen in YouTube, and maybe be viral for your 15 mins but it’s a Wild West of public opinion with no more consolidated media outlets. There’s no engine or promotion that nearly guaranteed you’ll be the talk of the town. Even after hitting big, budgets are small, development time is short, expectations are high, and longevity is incredibly hard to achieve.

I’m envious of the times they came up in. Even if the expectation was to work hard in the clubs to get up, there was a path ahead. Live venues are terrible now. Pay to play has gotten worse. Radio play is a thing of the past. Music showcases on tv are mostly gone. The speed people have to operate at now barely gives them the time to develop like artists did up until the 2000s. It’s just a pisspoor environment for music to be like that. So now music is different, which I’m fine with, but it’s still a bit lame that people have an expectation that the beatles could have ever come out of a music industry like the one we have now.


----------



## pinki (Dec 6, 2021)

It didn’t look much fun being in that band. They were so undisciplined by this point. And George is clearly really struggling mentally. It’s all a bit sad really. I’m not sure the film is a great legacy to their creativity. Paul seems like he’s a control freak, but is somehow ahead of the others.

If it wasn’t the Beatles I would have turned it off...all the larking around, imagine being a camerman on this, or John Glynns.
The only time I really got a sense of musical joy was on the roof, moments of ecstasy between John and Paul.
But an extraordinary documentary nevertheless.

One other thought: what extraordinary vocalists both John and Paul were. Two lead singers that actually work together at once is rare in a band.


----------



## darkogav (Dec 6, 2021)

I watched about 1 hour of it so far. Slowly making my way though this film. I just find myself amazed by how technically advanced colorizing technology has gotten. It does look and feel like you are actually there witnessing it in the late 60s. But the film itself, I think is for hard core Beatles fans only. It's just a lot of them sitting around and jamming.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 6, 2021)

pinki said:


> It didn’t look much fun being in that band. They were so undisciplined by this point. And George is clearly really struggling mentally. It’s all a bit sad really. I’m not sure the film is a great legacy to their creativity. Paul seems like he’s a control freak, but is somehow ahead of the others.
> 
> If it wasn’t the Beatles I would have turned it off...all the larking around, imagine being a camerman on this, or John Glynns.
> The only time I really got a sense of musical joy was on the roof, moments of ecstasy between John and Paul.
> ...


But then they went on to Record Abbey Road…..


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 6, 2021)

pinki said:


> [. . . ]And George is clearly really struggling mentally. It’s all a bit sad really. . .


I checked _Here, There and Everywhere: My Life Recording the Beatles_ out of our public library a decade or so ago. Geoff Emerick, who died in 2018, has some "interesting" things to say about recording George at Abby Road.


----------



## Dietz (Dec 6, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> I checked _Here, There and Everywhere: My Life Recording the Beatles_ out of our public library a decade or so ago. Geoff Emerick, who died in 2018, has some "interesting" things to say about recording George at Abby Road.


Great book!

Ken Scott's biography called "Abbey Road to Ziggy Stardust" is an equally good read:







And finally, there is this incredible encyclopedia:

"Recording The Beatles: The Studio Equipment and Techniques Used To Record Their Classic Albums" by Kevin Ryan and Brian Kehew ... 540 glossy pages of pure gear-p*rn. 8-)







... perfect reader's review here: -> https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/41156370?book_show_action=true&from_review_page=1
​


----------



## re-peat (Dec 6, 2021)

Dietz said:


> Ken Scott's biography called "Abbey Road to Ziggy Stardust" is an equally good read



Somewhat marred by his embittered tone, I find. Plenty of chips on Scott’s shoulders, I got the impression. But yeah, very worthwile read. The first half anyway.

The Curvebender book (“Recording The Beatles”) is indeed a gem. And meanwhile a very expensive collectors’ item too, apparently. Fantastic book. Gorgeous design and packaging as well. The only problem I have with it, but that might be just the copy which I have, is that it is almost impossible to get the book out of its cardboard slipcase: a *very* tight fit. But once you succeed: truly the Book Beautiful.

_


----------



## Dietz (Dec 6, 2021)

re-peat said:


> Somewhat marred by his embittered tone, I find.


I guess that got lost in translation then. (The one in my head, I mean.)


----------



## artomatic (Dec 6, 2021)

Recordings were so pure and authentic in an era where the luxury of "punching in" did not exist!


----------



## Pappaus (Dec 6, 2021)

I just finished it today. It really should be a must watch for anyone who is or was in a band of any level. I am sure a lot of bad acrid stuff was left on the cutting room floor, but this cut really shows them working together in ways I never imagined while hearing all the old stories of these sessions. This really put me in mind of the bands I have been in (obviously not in or near the class of the Beatles) as far as working within a group. The sitting around, the work, the back in forth with arrangements, being happy when something is working Etc. Dopey lyrics used until the real ones are finished.

Also it was amazing to think that while these guys were only in their late 20s, they had already had such an amazing journey together in only about 10-12 years. 

If you are on the fence, it is worth the time watching this.

ps - a plus one on Emerick’s book. Worth reading for the technical advances accomplished while fighting the corporate mentality of EMI (I think that was the company).


----------



## pinki (Dec 6, 2021)

darkogav said:


> I watched about 1 hour of it so far. Slowly making my way though this film. I just find myself amazed by how technically advanced colorizing technology has gotten. It does look and feel like you are actually there witnessing it in the late 60s. But the film itself, I think is for hard core Beatles fans only. It's just a lot of them sitting around and jamming.


Yes the look of the footage is incredible and a major technical achievement. It looked so contemporary which added this really strange layer to the documentary. So often the past is depicted as “old” by the media (e.g black and white) but of course it wasn’t old then. Clever guy Peter Jackson.


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 6, 2021)

re-peat said:


> [. . .] The Curvebender book (“Recording The Beatles”) is indeed a gem. And meanwhile a very expensive collectors’ item too, apparently. Fantastic book. Gorgeous design and packaging as well. The only problem I have with it, but that might be just the copy which I have, is that it is almost impossible to get the book out of its cardboard slipcase: a *very* tight fit. But once you succeed: truly the Book Beautiful.
> 
> _


Send it down to Florida and I'll try to wrench it out of the slipcase for you. I'll be careful, and I'll even pay shipping. . .


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 6, 2021)

3DC said:


> So I watched roughly one hour of Get Back last night and what is painfully obvious is that Paul McCartney was an a**hole when it comes to his legendary "no music theory" claim. Not only he knows all the chords, inversions but he also clearly knows scales, modes, cadences. At best he couldn't read notes, but after seeing this I would doubt even that.
> 
> But I get it. At that time it was very popular to claim that. On the other side it also surprising to me the shear talent he had compared to Harrison and Lennon. He was several classes above them if you ask me. These two were great but McCartney was excellent. Well at least that is my humble opinion.
> 
> I also love how Ringo Starr was always quiet and never in the way of creative process but on stand by to give drum support. I have to say this is a remarkable insight of signwriting process of one of the greatest music bands.


I wouldn't go that far, he and John were equals but just a yin and yang of each other. Paul was an amazingly talented workhorse, nonstop energy and great musical prowess. That said, I feel this documentary shows how much he needed them, in fact. He had some great ideas, but he had Mal helping him with lyrics at points making suggestions that ended up on the final lyrics, and he has so many unfocused musical ideas that he really needed the guys to reign in. Also a lot of his harmony/vocal round ideas were so cheesy and bad on Don't let me down, it's really George who saves that song with his guitar line during the "im in love for the first time" part. 

I'd say Paul takes center stage here because you're seeing him come up with Get Back (AMAZING moment) etc and bounce all these ideas around...

However, John seems to work a lone, at night, and come in the next morning with his song 90% finished, no need for bouncing ideas around, and just kind of working out the motions (he chased simplicity) and you see George bring out the nice bits out of John AND Paul's songs. & Old Brown Shoe is a classic. 

This was also a bad era for John, was pretty jaded, not his best era of material (except across the universe and dig a pony are phenomenal imo) and he was really really in a bad way abusing heroin with Yoko. 

Either way, they were an amazing ensemble. Would have been awesome with this kind of footage during the Revolver sessions omg...


----------



## GNP (Dec 6, 2021)

Ohh, I just love it when divide and conquerors start preaching about "coming together" the moment their tactics fail.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 7, 2021)

watching the documentary, its clear to see the best thing the beatles did for music was call it quits. leaving the world wanting more, and leaving their best works behind before their drama created lesser music...there was always a time limit on their ability to create magic together.


----------



## Helpermedia (Dec 7, 2021)

Enjoyed watching the documentary very much, also nice to read the different opinions and information in this thread. 
Also think that I should play the guitar a bit more instead of searching the right sound, plugin or samples.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 7, 2021)

I'll add that I enjoyed the documentary as well; in fact, it exceeded my expectations.

We also got to witness Yoko's genius.


----------



## Craig Duke (Dec 7, 2021)

Loved it. Total Beatles immersion. I'd like to see Jackson's original 18 hr version while drinking tea and eating toast.

Amusing:


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 7, 2021)

I can't get enough of it. They were such a perfect storm. The odds against them all finding each other when they did, George Martin finding them and moving them forward... There was nothing before the beatles, there were no bands doing what they did (okay maybe the beach boys), they invented it... rock and roll was dead, it was a Pat Boone world. They changed everything. Those incredible songs, unbelievable voices, astonishing recordings... and they were funny, charming, smart as hell, knew how to work the media...

I don't believe in anything otherworldly, a total science guy. But it's definitely one of those things that makes you go "hmmmmm..."


----------



## edhamilton (Dec 7, 2021)

I was too young and missed the whole Beatles thing - but older brothers had me convinced it was
more John than Paul (ebony and ivory being a low point) .....

After watching this documentary twice - Its clear that Paul was the driving force, the better more prolific writer.

Plus Lennon was enamored with Alan Klein who nearly stole their whole company and publishing from them - Paul stopping that by suing.
Paul was also the smarter business dude.

George got to stay rich because of Paul and hated him for the rest of his life. 
Although I personally love that the most streamed Beatles song is one of Georges. 

John wrote "the only good thing you did was Yesterday". After watching 6 hours of them creating together - that doesn't seem to be a good look for him.


----------



## edhamilton (Dec 7, 2021)

also - if we could all be more like Ringo, the world would be a much better hang.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 7, 2021)

edhamilton said:


> I was too young and missed the whole Beatles thing - but older brothers had me convinced it was
> more John than Paul (ebony and ivory being a low point) .....
> 
> After watching this documentary twice - Its clear that Paul was the driving force, the better more prolific writer.
> ...


It def ‘was’ always more John than Paul, Paul even says it in the private convo. But by this point John was abusing heroin and over being in a band. Not his finest hour.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 7, 2021)

Looking forward to the Ken Burns 21-part documentary covering the Peter Jackson 8-hour documentary covering the Beatles' "Let It Be" sessions.

(Originally From someone on FB)


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 4, 2022)

A bit late to the party but I just finished watching this. I loved every minute. What I found so astonishing was how unmoved and emotionless Yoko Ono looked in almost every shot. I think there were only a small number of times when you could say she was smiling or seemed to be enjoying the music or the company or the incredible experience of being there witnessing these geniuses produce their magic together.

For the most part she looked like she was waiting to have a colonoscopy. Look at when they were on the roof and the difference in body language between Yoko and Maureen Starkey. You could tell the latter was really enjoying the moment but Yoko’s face looked devoid of any emotion. Bizarre considering what she was witnessing. She had a front row seat to one of the most electrifying and historically significant performances ever (she wasn’t to know it would be their last but the rooftop performance was still a big moment). Yet not a flicker of any delight or appreciation of what was unfolding before her eyes. So odd.

As to the group dynamic I found that fascinating how much more positive it became when they switched venues to Apple Studios. It was more intimate, better lit, warmer, more homely. Not to mention the acoustics were better suited for the type of music they were recording.

We’re so incredibly lucky to have all of this footage which shows the creative process unfolding as well as creative differences and tensions that exist when big egos disagree creatively. I also sensed a big burden on Paul’s shoulders to carry the group forward after Brian died. I don’t really understand why George Martin didn’t become the father figure the group needed to give them direction. He seemed to be less creatively involved than I had imagined or at least what I saw on screen. And also less organisationally involved.

Paul’s vocal abilities seem to me to completely outshine George and John. John’s voice becomes audibly worn and thinner as the sessions went by but Paul’s just seemed to get better and better.

So many great moments. I’ll have to watch it again at some point. Just magical.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 5, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> A bit late to the party but I just finished watching this. I loved every minute. What I found so astonishing was how unmoved and emotionless Yoko Ono looked in almost every shot. I think there were only a small number of times when you could say she was smiling or seemed to be enjoying the music or the company or the incredible experience of being there witnessing these geniuses produce their magic together.
> 
> For the most part she looked like she was waiting to have a colonoscopy. Look at when they were on the roof and the difference in body language between Yoko and Maureen Starkey. You could tell the latter was really enjoying the moment but Yoko’s face looked devoid of any emotion. Bizarre considering what she was witnessing. She had a front row seat to one of the most electrifying and historically significant performances ever (she wasn’t to know it would be their last but the rooftop performance was still a big moment). Yet not a flicker of any delight or appreciation of what was unfolding before her eyes. So odd.
> 
> ...


The highlight for me was macca writing Get Back on the Bass while Geaorge and Ringo watched….❤️


----------



## Dietz (Mar 5, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> What I found so astonishing was how unmoved and emotionless Yoko Ono looked in almost every shot.


If you look at it without the framing of a Westerner and consider her Japanese cultural imprint and heritage, it is less surprising.


----------



## toomanynotes (Mar 23, 2022)

Dietz said:


> If you look at it without the framing of a Westerner and consider her Japanese cultural imprint and heritage, it is less surprising.


No - Just consider your own lady sitting there - she would bored *hitless too..esp when honeymoon period is over


----------



## Roger Newton (Mar 23, 2022)

3DC said:


> But I get it. At that time it was very popular to claim that.


Best will in the world but I very much doubt you were around at that time.


----------



## timprebble (Mar 23, 2022)

chocobitz825 said:


> budgets are small, development time is short, expectations are high, and longevity is incredibly hard to achieve.


reminds me of a quote from Goethe 

“Art is long, life short, judgment difficult, opportunity transient. To act is easy, to think is hard; to act according to our thought is troublesome.”​


----------



## TimCox (Mar 29, 2022)

I personally think Get Back succeeded in putting to rest much of John Lennon's post-Beatles vitriol. Lots of people take what he said about the band and the songs and specifically the Let It Be recording as gospel because, well, he was taken from the world just as he was cooling down. John was so desperate to distance himself from The Beatles after the break up that he went on the extreme offensive and I've always suspected much of it was exaggerated by him. I've often heard that the media John was way different from the John behind closed doors


----------



## easyrider (Mar 30, 2022)

Couldn’t resist so added this to my collection…Price was low and it was in unplayed condition….think I’ll do some upgrades as bit of a project….





Just need the Dr Robert Guitar Pedal and I’ll be in Beatles nirvana 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 30, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Couldn’t resist so added this to my collection…Price was low and it was in unplayed condition….think I’ll do some upgrades as bit of a project….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning! ❤️ - plus you made me want to listen to Revolver


----------



## easyrider (Mar 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Stunning! ❤️ - plus you made me want to listen to Revolver


My Fav Beatles Album! 👍


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Stunning! ❤️ - plus you made me want to listen to Revolver





easyrider said:


> My Fav Beatles Album! 👍


Difficult to argue with _Revolver_. The troika for me would include _Rubber Soul_ and side two of _Abbey Road._
(btw, really nice guitar, @easyrider!)


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Mar 30, 2022)

Revolver - Beatles For Sale (minus the covers) - Mystery Tour (even tho a collection more than proper album) - Rubber Soul - White Album -Help. 

I couldn’t live without these ones. Although I don’t want to live in a world without an entire Beatles catalogue.


----------



## GtrString (Mar 30, 2022)

Well, I found it quite boring. Just endless band quarrel, but I'm not much of a Beatles fan either. I like Beatles much more as solo artists. I don't like the band thing, where they just try to write a new swimmingpool.


----------



## robgb (Mar 31, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> In "Lennon Remembers", the 1971 book of Jann Wenner's exhaustive interview with John, Lennon describes the Let It Be sessions with tremendous contempt, saying he pretty much hated all of it, and also put forth a scathing indictment of Paul as being a control freak and a "square".
> 
> In hindsight, especially now that we're getting to view new footage from those sessions, it makes one wonder if John was simply lashing out and exaggerating the bad stuff, perhaps because he was still raw from the band's acrimonious breakup and legal hassles.


Imagine if you have recently had a bad breakup with a woman (or man) you have loved since you were a kid. You will be sad. You will be bitter. You will feel guilty. You will be angry. You will try to mitigate the hurt by lashing out at the other person and saying it's all their fault. I imagine many of those things were going on in Lennon's mind. He had lost the best friend he ever had who had shared something with him that no other human being could possibly understand. So whatever he said at that point in time probably came from a place of pain. I'm sure if he had lived long enough he'd have—no pun intended—changed his tune.


----------



## AudioLoco (Mar 31, 2022)

3DC said:


> So I watched roughly one hour of Get Back last night and what is painfully obvious is that Paul McCartney was an a**hole when it comes to his legendary "no music theory" claim. Not only he knows all the chords, inversions but he also clearly knows scales, modes, cadences. At best he couldn't read notes, but after seeing this I would doubt even that.
> 
> But I get it. At that time it was very popular to claim that.


I didn't see any evidence of that. 
He knew the name of the chords - that's it from what I gathered in the documentary and what he said in 1000s of interviews, you think he was lying to appeal to more people? I'm pretty sure a Beatle wouldn't need to do that, you know, being more popular then Jesus etc..... 

Just a monster genius *M*usician - that's all 

BTW, not related, but his phrase "You have to achieve something every day" resonates strongly with me.


----------



## robgb (Mar 31, 2022)

3DC said:


> So I watched roughly one hour of Get Back last night and what is painfully obvious is that Paul McCartney was an a**hole when it comes to his legendary "no music theory" claim. Not only he knows all the chords, inversions but he also clearly knows scales, modes, cadences. At best he couldn't read notes, but after seeing this I would doubt even that.


I don't think anyone has claimed that McCartney doesn't know music theory. He just can't read music and can't articulate what theory he knows in a traditional way. His training is clearly not the result of a formal education. He learned through osmosis, from watching his father play the piano, his family singing together, listening to great records, and through working side by side with George Martin. He knows music theory just as I—and countless others—know music theory. Through observation and instinct. I could tell you very little about scales and modes and cadences, but I'm sure I utilize all of those things in my music on a regular basis.

This idea that there is only one path to learning and understanding is a ludicrous one. We all learn differently. Some learn formally, some learn instinctively. There is no right or wrong way.


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 31, 2022)

_Get Back_ documents the band's apotheosis; this superb article from _The New Yorker_ has some amazing insights into Stuart Sutcliffe & the history of The Beatles' beginnings

https://www.newyorker.com/culture/essay/the-beatle-who-got-away?utm_source=pocket-newtab


----------

